# $400.00 Cat House



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sometimes we do projects that make ya wonder. I was approached by a woman to build a house for a stray cat. I did not want the job. However, she proceeded to shame me in front of my friends and said I couldn't build a cat house for $400.00. Here's what I did to prove her wrong.

The $400 Katrina Cat Cottage. A quaint 2 story cottage with oak hard wood floors, inside stair case, southern columns, upper balcony with custom paw rail and a red light on the front porch (come on you can't have a cat house without a red light). The roof is cedar shim err, shake.

I gladly accepted her payment. 

Nailgunner7
fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

And the cat prolly ain't even looked at it twice. :laughing: 

I thinking about building a **** House. Gonna wait and see if we keep a while or if it keeps us a while first.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice Cathouse though. You put alot of work into it for $400. She got a bargain!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Tex; You read my mind!!!!!!!! That is worth more than 400 bucks :laughing::smile::thumbsup: Damn nice job tho.:yes:
JackM


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I spent $400 in a cathouse once.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

This is my cat house :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

No John that is a cat palace.


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Exellent work John! A few more cats than I can tollerate.

To quote my german shepherd, " Cats, taste just like chicken."

Nailgunner7
http://fallentimber.mysite,com


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Dollhouse...yes.....
cats...no way...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Well that stray cat will sure live in a nice shack - my estimate is that it's worth at least $500. bare bones.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

I wished I lived in a house that nice:yes:

Lee


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice 
I once spent $400 in a cat house in Vegas... Or I think it was Vegas... Could have been near the Norfolk Navel Yard. I just remember waking up with blisters in places that shouldn't ever be blistered. And my thumb was numb for three days.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

BULLHART said:


> I spent $400 in a cathouse once.


 
that's where I thought this thread was going.....


----------

